# Boys getting braver!



## brinaynay (Dec 21, 2016)

Ive finally convinced (read bribed with dinner) my boys to go down to the bottom half of their F040 cage. now that they've gone down there for food i find them just hanging out. hoping this brave streak continues and they make their way to all the toys that aren't in their usual perch spots. (why I keep buying more is anybodies guess lol)

Anyway I am just proud of them and wanted to share


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's...food/treats are powerful motivator's. While bird's prefer to usually be up higher, you will find them utilizing the whole F040 in no time..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good job!! I always recommend putting the food and treats down in the bottom of the F040 and F050 cages to encourage to birds to utilize all of their space.
Now that they've become accustomed to their food being in that area, over time you'll find them using the toys and items down there as well. 
Well done! :urock:*


----------

